# Open invitation for forum discounts



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Take a look at the machines and grinders I have on my website. If there is anything there that takes your fancy, let me know and I'll see what I can knock off the prices for forum members. If there is anything in particular that you are after that isn't there - let me know and I'll see if I can source it for you! http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Domestic-Coffee-Machines.html

Andy


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks Andy! That's fantastic!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Great news as I'm going to be on the lookout for a Brewtus in a couple of weeks


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Will be able to do you a cracking deal on a Brewtus Jason! Anyone after a Fracino better be quick though - Fracino are putting their prices up from 1st April so I won't be able to offer the prices I am at the moment on Fracino machines!

Andy


----------

